# Here's my finished chicken house and run



## TinyHouse

I have a few more little "touches" to make in the inside and I'll post those once it's all done.


----------



## earlyt89

Wow!!!!! I love that coop


----------



## Energyvet

My god! It is amazing! You should be extremely proud. Beautiful! Really beautiful!


----------



## earlyt89

I'm jealous. I got an ugly coop but it does the job.


----------



## cogburn

That's cool right there... Awesome job !!


----------



## TinyHouse

Thank you all. I'm still in amazement that I OWN a building this cool! I'd thought about a kit but, with the winds I have on this hill, something like that would never have held up. I don't want to be fighting a building or run and worrying about something getting into my chickens. I've already found big dog paw prints in the dirt around the run.  

I want to let them free range when they are older but, between the HUGE hawks that seem to love to circle my place and the neighbor's dogs, I'm not sure that's such a good idea. I'd be a nervous wreck the whole time. I'm going to put some raised beds on 3 sides of the run and a couple of "salad bars" inside for them so they should have more than enough "greens" to eat.


----------



## Energyvet

Wish I was one of your hens. Geesh! That's good living!


----------



## Ladyhawke

Nice hen house and run. Mine is so old I'm doing repairs all the time, especially after a bad rain/wind storm. Good job!


----------



## CherylC

Could I get your recipe to build me one of these. It is fantastic. This is my dream chicken pen.


----------



## TinyHouse

CherylC said:


> Could I get your recipe to build me one of these. It is fantastic. This is my dream chicken pen.


No problem! Got the plans from MyPetChicken.com. It's the "Daisy" coop:

http://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Chicken-Coop-Plans/Daisy-Coop-w-Run-Building-Plans-12-chickens-p921.aspx

We made some minor changes to it but otherwise, we followed the plans exactly.


----------



## Mamachickof14

Just love your set-up too! I'm new to chickens this summer...its been quite enjoyable! Now winter is coming and I'm trying to get ideas how to give my girls a run plus their house. I have 14 and to lock them in the house all winter wouldn't be right. Everything is so expensive and since I started it seems to be snowballing! I keep telling my husband this is the last thing they need! (I lied!) Will you cover your pen with a tarp? Thanks for any ideas1 Jen


----------



## TinyHouse

Mamachickof14 said:


> Just love your set-up too! I'm new to chickens this summer...its been quite enjoyable! Now winter is coming and I'm trying to get ideas how to give my girls a run plus their house. I have 14 and to lock them in the house all winter wouldn't be right. Everything is so expensive and since I started it seems to be snowballing! I keep telling my husband this is the last thing they need! (I lied!) Will you cover your pen with a tarp? Thanks for any ideas1 Jen


I've actually been thinking about this since reading some of the other posts about winter and chickens. I'm on the top of a hill with no trees or anything to block the wind. So I'm thinking I'll get some thick translucent plastic sheeting to at least put on the west and north sides and maybe over the top if it's not too expensive. I'll have to staple it down really well so that it won't blow around and flap so much as to tear it off.

Ideas/comments? Will that provide enough protection or be worth doing?


----------



## Energyvet

A tarp might be more durable. You could reuse it. It has grommets for rope or other tie down. It generally looks nicer. 

Let's see what the others have to say.


----------



## TinyHouse

I guess the only reason I was thinking plastic instead of tarp was because of the light. A tarp wouldn't let any through.


----------



## Energyvet

Are you thinking clear plastic sheet as in flexible - whipping in the wind? Or clear plastic sheet as in fake glass window. I like the window idea. I don't like the whipping in the wind idea. Just my opinion. 

I get the light factor though. 

Tiny, you remind me do much of someone I went to bet school with. She moved to Alaska after graduation. You sedan to have the same pioneer spirit.


----------



## Energyvet

I really hate spell check sometimes! :-/


----------



## BootedBantam

I was told to place a plastic tarp or sheeting around my coop for winter, but to make sure they still have ventilation.


----------



## TinyHouse

Energyvet said:


> Are you thinking clear plastic sheet as in flexible - whipping in the wind? Or clear plastic sheet as in fake glass window. I like the window idea. I don't like the whipping in the wind idea. Just my opinion.
> 
> I get the light factor though.
> 
> Tiny, you remind me do much of someone I went to bet school with. She moved to Alaska after graduation. You sedan to have the same pioneer spirit.


LOL - I'm thinking you meant, "seem to have the same pioneer spirit"... right?

I wish - I'm pretty much of a pansy in a lot of ways. Stuff "sounds good" to me but I gotta have my creature comforts - like A/C.

I was thinking plastic sheeting - just really thick. I don't even want to think about how much a sheet of (even thin) plexiglass would cost. Although that would be a really cool idea.....


----------



## Energyvet

You're the one on site. You just asked for an opinion. I think plastic sheets flapping in the wind is just so trailer park, ya know?

Yes, I did mean Pioneer spirit! Damn spell check! Lol

And I meant that as a compliment. You're a real go getter! (At least that spelled correctly.)

Now say, Happy Birthday!


----------



## TinyHouse

Happy Birthday!!!



And thank you for the opinions and ideas - I do welcome them.


----------



## Energyvet

Sometimes it's just a good thing to talk it through with someone. I like to do that too. I still do what I want, but I consult my board of directors first.


----------



## TinyHouse

Latest "improvements". Don't know if the girls appreciate it but I'm happy!


----------



## Energyvet

Gorgeous! Very nice work! Now come and do mine......


----------



## BootedBantam

Beautiful, love the plants and sign. Chicken Forum needs a new chicken mom thread....and decal ")


----------



## TinyHouse

I'm just hoping the sign isn't too much "pressure"..... lol 

I'm still not done, have two more raised beds to build, place, fill and plant. And I have at least one more thing planned for the inside. 

This is too much fun!


----------



## Energyvet

Like I said, you're a go getter ! Very ambitious! Very very nice work. You should be extremely pleased and proud.


----------



## mistinichole

*!*

Awesome coop!!!


----------



## Chickadee

It looks fantastic and sturdy and I love the raised flower beds. As far as covering, you might like the clear corrugated panels. Here's a link:

http://www.palramamericas.com/Suntuf


----------



## TheLazyL

TinyHouse said:


> ...no trees or anything to block the wind. So I'm thinking I'll get some thick translucent plastic sheeting to at least put on the west and north sides...


I used steel roofing on the back side of the run to keep the south winter wind from blowing thru (plus it added rigidity to the run) South side of run:










South side of run before it was covered with 1/2" wire fabric:


----------



## rob

looking great.


----------



## piglett

really nice looking setup you have there


----------



## hogleyripper

Very nice and built to last good job!


----------



## Energyvet

Nice. Pics when you're done please.


----------

